# Some More



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't know how to add to the original so here's some more


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

pretty!! I really like the backdrop you have...what is it?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

got it at Big Al's on Steeles - it's rocks layered horizontally


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

is that real rock or a kind of stick on.. cos its alot of rock if is real rock..hahaha.. 

Nice tank BTW..


----------

